# Trivia 11/1



## luckytrim (Nov 1, 2019)

trivia 11/1
DID YOU KNOW...
Tom Selleck’s first appearance on television was as a  contestant on “The
Dating Game”.
He wasn’t chosen....


1. The acronym, “HOMES” helps us remember the names of  ......... what ?
2. Name the three major types of rock.
(Hint; I______, S__________ and M__________ )
3. What game am I playing if I am throwing dice to win parts  of an insect?
4. The country of Somalia borders which ocean?
5. In Victorian England, what was a  "fingersmith"?
6. If you wanted to turn your telescope toward the center of  our galaxy, 
which constellation would you choose ?
  a. - Capricorn
  b. - Taurus
  c. - Scorpio
  d. -  Sagittarius
7. In F. Scott Fitzgerald's "The Great Gatsby", Jay Gatsby  longed for his 
true love. Who was this woman?
8. What movie was the first X-rated film to win the Oscar for  Best Picture?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Actress Jodie foster first appeared in Coppertone TV ads, and   later
appeared on television in the TV series 'The Courtship of  Eddie's Father'.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Great Lakes
2. Igneous, Sedimentary, and Metamorphic
3. 'Beetle'
4. the Indian Ocean
5. a Pickpocket
6. - d
7. Daisy
8. 'Midnight Cowboy'

TRUTH !!
Her first public appearance was as the Coppertone Girl, an ad  for sunscreen.
She had several guest appearance on 'The Courtship of Eddie's  Father', as
Joey Kelly, a young tomboy. She won Oscars and Golden Globes  for 'The
Accused' (1988) and 'The Silence of the Lambs' (1991), and is  acknowledged
as one of the best actors of all time.

Coppertone Ad
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwKvoOmO0mk

“Eddie’s Father”
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWomoLg1j3Y


----------

